# Virginia plowers



## OUT-SIDEMAN (Dec 20, 2005)

I believe I'm posting in the right area,
How many people are located in Virginia? I'm new to this arena and I'm curious. 
If I get any contracts at this point I could be overwelmed quickly. With that said I would need to know who I might be able to call upon. I'm located in Fredericksburg.

Thanks


----------

